# Consumers



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Will note that fake / artificial meats are produced mechanically / chemically in disease free plants.

I think the forcing of packing without cleaning up corona in plants is a market bust for meats.

Poor folks risking their lives to process meat??? 
Jeez, what's everyone even thinking???


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Markwright said:


> Will note that fake / artificial meats are produced mechanically / chemically in disease free plants.
> 
> I think the forcing of packing without cleaning up corona in plants is a market bust for meats.
> 
> ...


Ever read "The Jungle" by Upton Sinclair? People never quit eating meat.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I cook my meat over a fire.....without a tinfoil hat on my head


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m getting a steer tomorrow so the wife can take beef off the grocery list.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I'm getting a steer tomorrow so the wife can take beef off the grocery list.


Good luck fitting into a processor right now (unless you do it yourself).

A buddy's dad asked me how I got my steer in Monday when I canceled my last slot. A guy he knew made an appointment and they said, ''See you in September." I told him I know the game and winked lol. Even picked up a processed hog when I dropped my steer off. No shortage of meat here.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The two custom processors near here are both booked up 2 to 3 months out. Been that way for a couple of years. You have to book a day that far out before they are ready, kind of crazy but you get used to it I guess. Just have to plan ahead.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Made appointment monday for 2 hogs.Couldnt get in until July.Stopped at locker yesterday and he said Aug is about full now for pork.

They do 8 beef per week and are booked to Jan for them.

The lockers are a drop in the ocean compared to the packing plants.JBS is re-engineering the plant here to euthanize 13,000 head per day and render what they can and send the rest to landfill or incenerate.Well the landfill says no way they can handle that much.

They better get these plants going soon.The numbers of hogs ready for market with no place to go is insane.Just 2 plants here = 240,000 per week.A 2 week shutdown is 480,000 head.

Read somewhere there is 2 weeks worth of pork in coolers normally,shut down all the processing plants for 2 weeks and stores will be empty


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I find it humorous when folks expect it to be like dropping in at the Jiffy Lube for an oil change.

I've been in the game so long now that I make my steer slots a year in advance. Until recently it was anywhere from 2-4 months wait and the call up list was short. Now with the current issues, it's a long wait and the call up list is getting longer everyday. I was asked if I wanted to increase my hog slots and even double it. Before I could call and it would be 2 weeks, I expect it's going to be long waits now.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I cook my meat over a fire.....without a tinfoil hat on my head


I have a feeling you and I could cook our meat over campfire and carry on a conversation with grunts like the cavemen in Quest for Fire. And we would know exactly what each other is talking about.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

BWfarms said:


> Good luck fitting into a processor right now (unless you do it yourself).
> A buddy's dad asked me how I got my steer in Monday when I canceled my last slot. A guy he knew made an appointment and they said, ''See you in September." I told him I know the game and winked lol. Even picked up a processed hog when I dropped my steer off. No shortage of meat here.


.

Fortunately I have a walk in cooler and my own butcher shop. Years ago we had a steer go down one summer and had to bury it . My father decided then and there that would never happen again. My brother was the butcher in the family he has moved on but I helped plenty so I can get bye. In the 80's and 90's we would process deer a dozen hogs and 2 or three steers ever year. My neighbors also store Christmas tree seedlings in the cooler every year since the walk in was installed. If you have to bury a couple animals over the years it doesn't take long to get a return on some older butcher equipment.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

1 was cutting out turkey breast at midnight Monday night. Had a few heart attacks on the way to the loader. A 46 lb. Tom fills a crockpot with one breast half!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Farmerbrown2, you certainly have the advantage.

I'm capable of processing myself and have the facilities and equipment but because I do 'for sale' I have to use a locker for inspection. Now I just use the convenience of 'for sale' meat in my freezers for myself as it's really not costing me. However I still process my wildgame myself, I'm not paying $200 for 40 lbs of 'free' meat.


----------

